# Make it so it looks like Windows 7 Desktop



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I make Windows 8 opened after startup to look like Windows 7 desktop when it opens with all the shortcut icons displayed after startup?


Thanks.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am using small software called "start8". Its preety good and computer starts to your desktop with start menu.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is a webpage discussing how to do this., there are an abundance of third party programs and registry tweaks that can make it look more like Windows 7.


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

Or you could just Windows 7

???


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

buzza24 said:


> Or you could just Windows 7
> 
> ???


My understanding is OP already has windows 8 and want to have 7 like interface where he can have desktop to start with. Does not make any sense to say go and buy windows 7, where there are free or cheaper options available.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Droser has the right answer -- $5 for Start8 and Windows 8 can be configured to look just like Windows 7, only better.


----------

